# Any other New Synthetic Oils on the Market....New (Belgian) Castrol Edge 0w40 as robust as GC?



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to know:

1) Are there any newly released oils on the market that look interesting if not phenomenal?

2) Whats up with this new Belgian Castrol (0w40). Any luck; or any signs of it being, somewhat, as good as German Castrol (0w30)???

3) Currently I hav mixed in the car, some 0w30 and PU (engine runs alot smoother)...


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

*Any other New Synthetic Oils on the Market....New (Belgian) Castrol Edge 0w40 a*

BC will have a slightly higher viscosity than GC and presumably a slightly more robust additive package since it's a 40 grade. It also meets API SN while GC meets API SL. 

I believe the data sheet for M1 0W-40 is slightly better than BC, but of course data sheets don't tell the whole story. 

I think PU 5W-40 carries as many (or maybe more) manufacturer approvals than M1 or BC, but they're all close. I'm trying to get "BC 2.0" to stick since the original BC was 5W-40. 

-Dennis


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

New PU 5W40 with SN API approval. cst at 3.88 and it is PAO based!!!


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

PU 5W-40 SN is likely GTL based coming from the new plant in Qatar:
http://www.shell.com/global/aboutshell/our-strategy/major-projects-2/pearl.html

Oh, some new technology would be Miller's Nanodrive oils.

http://www.millersoils.co.uk/nanodrive.asp

http://matrixsyntheticoils.com/stor..._competition_fully_synthetic_engine_oils.html

-Dennis


----------



## MichaelMOBIL1r (Aug 16, 2012)

*Hey*

Thanks for the response. 
But I also wanted to ask:

Have there been any recent VOA/UOA suggesting this new EDGE 0w40 to be PAO based (similar to the German Castrol)???? If so, I'm glad, because there seem to be plenty of Autozones and Advanced Auto Parts that may carry it...


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

Amsoil has licensed their 5w-40, Premium Synthetic Diesel Oil (product code DEO), it's API, CJ-4/SN. They also have a full SAPS (sulfated ash, phosphorus, sulfur), 5w-40 European oil for BMW-LL01, Mercedes 229.5 and VW 502.00. Similar physical properties to their other European formula but with a 10+, TBN. So it should hold up better in DI engines.

TS


----------



## Dennis M (Jan 26, 2012)

MichaelMOBIL1r said:


> Thanks for the response.
> But I also wanted to ask:
> 
> Have there been any recent VOA/UOA suggesting this new EDGE 0w40 to be PAO based (similar to the German Castrol)???? If so, I'm glad, because there seem to be plenty of Autozones and Advanced Auto Parts that may carry it...


A VOA/UOA won't tell you anything about the base stocks. The original GC (green version) was proven to be PAO based after a very expensive test that a bunch of bitog members donated for. I wouldn't sweat it though. In the end, it's the oil's performance that matters most and Group III's have really closed the performance gap over the past few years.


----------

